# Is the update worth returning?



## Mr. Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

I stopped playing Pocket Camp months ago, it felt like a big waste of time. I have a need to complete things, which I tried to do at first. Got to about level 80, but it quickly became too boring/too much work. Is the update more fun or just more work? I'm getting notifications for fairy forest themed things and that is my biggest weakness. I really don't want to open up the game, though.


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 28, 2019)

I think the question you're asking is subjective, no one but you can know if you'll have fun or not. 

I think the new updates have been great, but then again I always found the game fun. The quality of life enhancements include things like being able to complete requests for campers from the map, and also being able to check the fortune cookie shop from the map. A few others include the Blathers adventure maps, and the happy home room academy. 

In my opinion if you didn't like the game before, nothing will make you like it. Simple as that. Probably best you don't open it and be tempted to spend money on a game you think is boring.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> I think the question you're asking is subjective, no one but you can know if you'll have fun or not.
> 
> I think the new updates have been great, but then again I always found the game fun. The quality of life enhancements include things like being able to complete requests for campers from the map, and also being able to check the fortune cookie shop from the map. A few others include the Blathers adventure maps, and the happy home room academy.
> 
> In my opinion if you didn't like the game before, nothing will make you like it. Simple as that. Probably best you don't open it and be tempted to spend money on a game you think is boring.



Actually, what I disliked the most was probably due to my slow internet connection and it sounds like the things that made me the most bored and took the most time (ex. animal requests) may have been improved. I liked the game for a little bit, but the more they added, the less I could do because of slow load times. I didn't even get to the cabin update or anything.


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr. Cat said:


> Actually, what I disliked the most was probably due to my slow internet connection and it sounds like the things that made me the most bored and took the most time (ex. animal requests) may have been improved. I liked the game for a little bit, but the more they added, the less I could do because of slow load times. I didn't even get to the cabin update or anything.



Ooh ok, makes sense. I would definitely give it another shot then. I admit that running around different areas to complete requests was boring to me as well. Now all I do is buy items from people's market boxes and mail them to the campers from the map. Easy as pie. There is also more to do now to occupy your time like decorating the cabin and doing happy home room academy so hopefully you don't get bored. The event right now is a rare creature event that just started today so good timing for you.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Ooh ok, makes sense. I would definitely give it another shot then. I admit that running around different areas to complete requests was boring to me as well. Now all I do is buy items from people's market boxes and mail them to the campers from the map. Easy as pie. There is also more to do now to occupy your time like decorating the cabin and doing happy home room academy so hopefully you don't get bored. The event right now is a rare creature event that just started today so good timing for you.



Thanks a whole bunch for the info! Definitely sounds more enticing


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2019)

Personally I’d say yes! If you stopped a while ago there’s a lot new that’s been added since and mostly they’re all super fun and engaging.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 3, 2019)

I'd definitely say yes, I took months off too as it was just too repetitive and slow for me, but now doing the tasks for animals has become really easy! So you might find it more fun, as you don't need to invest as much time anymore


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 4, 2019)

You're all awesome for pointing this out! I honestly would have never went back, but I did. I find it a lot more easy to leisurely pass the time on Pocket Camp now. Less work, more fun. I wasn't expecting that! I'm just a little bummed now because I missed the time window for the 5 free fortune cookies yesterday, haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it feels really nice knowing that people are equally able to help each other out in the flower events now. Sometimes it felt like I was doing extra work for other people and getting no help in return without coming on to the forum and asking for help. Now it seems like the garden is always getting filled and everybody wants to help out with watering, kudos, and the quarry because it's so much easier. They've definitely improved so much, I'm proud of the PC team for fixing it


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 4, 2019)

Mr. Cat said:


> I'm just a little bummed now because I missed the time window for the 5 free fortune cookies yesterday, haha



You didn't have to participate to be eligible for the prizes, it says all players shall receive the rewards. You should receive them in a week.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 4, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> You didn't have to participate to be eligible for the prizes, it says all players shall receive the rewards. You should receive them in a week.



Oooh, great to know. I must have misread it. I thought they were already given and I missed it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah I started playing again because I read about the update and I don't regret it.


----------

